# MPC Mustang Funny car Project



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Mach 1 Madness$!


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Already has the making of of fine ride!!!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks It should be fun!


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

Looks great,,I have the Connie Kalitta Bounty Hunter I havent started yet,,but soon,,your will be fine Im sure,,I like the color choice+decal setup,,nice


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks! The frame was cast in one piece.No alignment issues!


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

Yea,,ya know that looks like the same chassis thats in my kallitta kit,,is that the re-pop of some type? MPC?


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes I am using the Kalita kit!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Further Progress.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

philo426 said:


> Further Progress.


WELL...I "was" gonna ask if you were using A Chrysler 426 Hemi base block OR a Ford based 429 "Boss" block for the funny car class, as most of them run some sort of "Hemi" so.....With this last posting, I got my answer and didn't even have to ask the question!

Nice work so far! I remember the last time I done something sort-of like this, was a while ago, BUT the frame I was building (you can see how I said that!) "How I was building, you didn't have too! LOL Lucky you, the old kits that had the frame cast in pieces to be assembled were some fun to get aligned right to fit properly in the end!

Work and car looks great tho!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!I wonder how they designed a tool that could produce the frame in one piece?Clever engineering for sure!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Just the method they use, is all the tools really haven't changed, its how they're applied now, PLUS computer controls greatly help too!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

The chrome front axle,tie rod and radius rods are structural components so I used 2 part epoxy to ensure strength.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Installed the plug wires and side pipes.The mini clamps prevent the pipes from sagging to the ground while the epoxy sets.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

coming along might fine


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Substituted brass wire for the kit supplied steering rod because it would not work.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Very Nice job on this. That is one great looking model!!!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!I like the way it came out!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

that came out VERY well!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Nice job! I like it


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Agreed, great job! The scuffed tires are a nice touch, the rest of the car looks nice and sharp. Well done!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah!a few passes with the sandpaper make a great difference on the tires!


----------

